# Diamondback



## Quico12 (Jan 3, 2014)

I am looking at the "Podium" road bike. 
Any experience with that bike?

Thanks


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

My local Performance sold quite a few $499 Podiums entry level bikes and the buyers all seemed impressed at how well the bike rode and is holding up for the price. The whole line is certainly on par with other brands, so it's just a matter of fit, support and value.


----------



## karlkras (Nov 25, 2005)

Late on this thread but I purchased a 2012 Podium 7. Very nice rig, but has some growing problems.


----------

